# The Potato Thief :=)



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL! What a sneaky little bugger! May sounds like she's adorably quirky, I want to meet her sometime!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

That is funny. lol She had her own basket of treats! and helped herself!!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL!!! too funny!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Might have to re-name May to 'Spud', lol. She thought she had her very own basket of tater treats!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cute! Spud says thanks for the great treat idea. I'm sure another one will fall for her!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is too funny! I wish you had video. By the way, we have 80 acres of potatoes if you would like me to send you some.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so funny - Holly used to do it, but we always found a little bit tucked under her blanket in her bed. We put them in a vegetable rack that had drawers in it, but she could open that, so we resorted to keeping them in a cupboard out of her reach.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That is cute and funny. I thought raw potatoes were toxic, guess not. You better hope she can't climb the pantry shelves.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just too funny!! May really has her potato fixation.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> That is cute and funny. I thought raw potatoes were toxic, guess not. You better hope she can't climb the pantry shelves.


I thought the same thing - raw potatoes being toxic to dogs - so I called the vet. Apparently not! Thank goodness! Puppies are just like kids! Hey, they ARE my kids!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I wish you had a hidden camera...that was so funny!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_Yes, she's a bold little thing!_
Funny story - sounds like she keeps you on your toes!


----------

